# Donor Unknown - a film about a sperm donor meeting his children - touring UK



## RubyRed (Nov 21, 2008)

_Donor Unknown - Adventures in the Sperm Trade_, a documentary about a sperm donor meeting up with his biological offspring, is touring the UK. The film is set in the US, but tackles universal issues related to donor conception. 
It is also being screened on More4 on 28 June. But the advantage of going to the screenings is that *fertility experts* are attending some of them and taking questions afterwards!

This is the link to the film website which has the dates of screenings http://donorunknown.com/uk-screenings

/links

I missed it when it was screened in my town, so shall have to catch up with it somewhere else..........


----------

